# CXXflags Problem Bootstrap bricht damit ab

## Nighthawk

Kann ien Abruch beim installieren von kde an einem zu alten kernel leigen oder was gibtr es da noch?

wenn ich mache emerge kde bricht der bei net-printer ab.

Sehr sehr komsich habe doch gar ekinen.

MUss die Menuconfig nue gemacht werden um den zu erneuern oder was kann das noch sein?

wie kopiere ich das bzImage dann nochmal wohin?Last edited by Nighthawk on Wed Jan 22, 2003 10:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dimitri

Am kernel sollte es nicht liegen. Welche Fehlermeldung bringt er denn?

Dim

PS: ein emerge kde installiert wirklich ALLES. Auch das Edu Paket, die Spiele usw...

was Du wirklich brauchst sind die Pakete kdelibs, kdebase, kdeutils.

Dann noch kdemultimedia und kdeadmin

damit reduzierst Du den Plattenbedarf und vor allem die Compilierzeit enorm. Gilt dann natürlich auch für Updates

----------

## Nighthawk

Ja, ich will eigentlch acuh nur 

kdebase.

Wenn ichkde base eingebe entpackt der das paket und dann kommt Error net-print/cups-1.1.18-r2 failed

Function src-compileLine 19 Exitcode 2

compile Problem

Z.B. aus dem QUelltwuode:

Compiling unicode.Map.cxxx

gcc:unregognized Option -03

gcc: UnicodeMap.cxxx C++ compile was not insatleld on thois sytsem.

Ich habe dann mal emerge Xfreee gemacht, dass ging ohne PRobleme.

Danach kommt dannn alses wie gewohnt nur ein weiteres PRoblem tut sich auf 11 files need to be updatet in /etc

en-update schrumpft das auf 9, mehr geht net. Was kann das sein?

----------

## Nighthawk

Ausserdem 10 config files in etc need updating wie ist der befehl?

----------

## hopfe

etc-update ist der Befehl um die Updates zu prüfen.

----------

## ajordan

 *Quote:*   

> gcc:unregognized Option -03 

  Ich denke, das da ein Fehler liegt, hast du da evtl. eine Null statt einem "O" eingetragen? da gehoert in jedem Fall ein "O" hin.

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

wo soll die O denn dann sein?

kann sein wo schaue ich das nach

----------

## Nighthawk

habe bei /etc/makee.conf

Das eingegeben

CFLAGS="-march=k6 -03 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

das wars fehlt da was?

----------

## Nighthawk

habe jetzt mal versucht zu ädnern hat aber nicht geklappt.

Kann mir mal einer die KOmpletten Prozessorbedingten sachen sagen die ich für einen AMD Athlon 900 eintragen muss in der make.conf?

Vielleciht bricht deshalb kde immer ab komisch das das vorher ging

----------

## Nighthawk

muss ich bei veränderund er make conf bootstrap neu machen?

----------

## ajordan

Kopier am besten mal die folgende Zeile in deine /etc/make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon -O2 -mmmx -m3dnow -pipe"
```

und setze vor die vorhandene Zeile, die mit CFLAGS beginnt ein #.

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

danke, muss ich dann den bootstrap neu machen?

----------

## Nighthawk

MMMX? nich einfach mmx

----------

## ajordan

@Nighthawk

Gewöhne dir bitte mal an, bevor du deine Fragen hier ins Forum stellst, die vorhandenen Dokumentationen zu lesen (CFLAGS="-march=k6" waere bei einem vorhandenen Athlon dann sicher nicht passiert.

Zum Thema Flags und Optimierungen gibt es zum Beispiel ganz oben in diesem Forum diesen Artikel: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20591

Weitere Dokumentation zu Gentoo im speziellen gibt es zum Beispiel auf

http://www.gentoo.de/ und http://www.gentoo.org/

und fuer Linux im allgemeinen auf http://www.selflinux.de/

Ausserdem gibt es zu (fast) jedem Befehl eine sogenannte manual-page, die du mit 

```
man <befehl>
```

aufrufen kannst. Weitere Informationen zur Konfiguration findest du in /usr/doc/<packetname>.

Auch wenn sicher alle hier bereit sind bei Problemen zu unterstuetzen, so ist es doch gute Sitte, erst einmal selbst zu versuchen Probleme zu loesen und vorhandene Beitraege zu durchsuchen, bzw. andere Quellen im Internet abzuchecken!

Alex

----------

## ajordan

Die CFLAGS sind so korrekt, ich nutze sie selbst auch so, habe einen mobilen Athlon 1200 und einen Athlon-TBird 1000.

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

sind die cxx flags gleich

----------

## ajordan

ja, default sind sie das, lass das besser auch erstmal so.

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

Also ich habe den Fehler gefunden.

Hat nix mit KDE zutun das liegt an meinem portage dinsda und an der damit verbundenen make.conf

ICh habe jetzt alle möglichen sachen versucht

aso cflags verändert und vcerändert und verändert

wenn ich mirt aus sys-apps ein rescue hole steht in der Menu.conf

Cflasg -march usw.

also da kann ich alles eintragen udn

die 

CXXflags sind irgendwie mit $...

gekennzeichnet dann geht portage

ansonsten kommt immer gcc error.

Lass ich die cxxxflags weg geht bootstrap aber dann geht kde nicht da die oberlkäche c++ also cxxflags haben will.

SO ich hoffe mir kann iener helfen.

----------

## Nighthawk

ICh vermute ich habe das Problem selber gelöst.

Sehr komisch die Lösung sage ich dirket.

Normalerweise befidnet sich in diesem Rechner ein AMD Athlon 900

wird im Bios auch angezeigt, jedoch akzeptiert make conf das nciht beim bootstrap.

mache ich einen 586 Pc

und 

-march=k6 -03 -pipe daraus in den C-flags und Cxxflags macht er jetzt den bootstrap.

Na egal hauptsache es geht mal sehen ob dann auch Kde geht.

Oh man

jtzte darf ich ealles neumachen emerge world.u wobei ich mich immer ncoh farege wofür das -u steht und mp3blaster und prozilla und setmixer und ...

gr naja hauptsache ich komme nedlcih wieter

----------

## Dimitri

Das -u ist die Kurzform für --update.

Hier der Portage Userguide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/portage-user.xml

Dim

----------

## Nighthawk

thx

----------

